# Perfectly round edges?



## John Venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello there, I have lurking on the forum for a while now but I am still wondering how to complete a project I have in mind.

I intend to make an arcade stick with half-round edges. However I am still wondering where to get the appropriate bit size knowing that my project would be 10 cm in height (about 4 inches) and the biggest rounding bit I could find is only 1.5 inches in radius (and costs over 130 $ with shipping = http://www.amazon.com/Freud-34-140-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1309744647&sr=1-1 Amazon.com: Freud 34-140 Quadra- Cut 1-1/2-Inch Radius Rounding Over Bit with 1/2-Inch Shank: Home Improvement ).

This is the result I am after:









Does anyone know where I could find a 50 mm (2 inches) rounding bit - preferably somewhere that ships to Europe?

Cheers,
-John


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

John Venture said:


> Hello there, I have lurking on the forum for a while now but I am still wondering how to complete a project I have in mind.
> 
> I intend to make an arcade stick with half-round edges. However I am still wondering where to get the appropriate bit size knowing that my project would be 10 cm in height (about 4 inches) and the biggest rounding bit I could find is only 1.5 inches in radius (and costs over 130 $ with shipping = Amazon.com: Freud 34-140 Quadra- Cut 1-1/2-Inch Radius Rounding Over Bit with 1/2-Inch Shank: Home Improvement Amazon.com: Freud 34-140 Quadra- Cut 1-1/2-Inch Radius Rounding Over Bit with 1/2-Inch Shank: Home Improvement ).
> 
> ...


You could use a long cutter of 1/2" diamater with a shank of the same size,(the type used for workktop use), thus riding the shank on the template, Alternatively you could use avery large round over bit and run it across your table both sides to acheive a round finish.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

My feeling is that you are not going to get anything that big in a router bit. It would surely need to be well over 4" in diameter and need to be used in a table and I've doubts as to whether you'd find a suitable one. I suspect you are going to need a shaper cutter for this one.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

John Venture, Welcome lurker! Very glad you have decided to join fully. There is little I need to tell about the RouterForums
I have looked at other sources (MLCS and Amana) and find no bit with a 2 in (50mm) radius. The 1 1/2 in (37.5 mm) roundover bits have 3 1/2 (87mm) diameters.

I wonder if there is another way to achieve your goal, such as a template that could use a flush trim or pattern bit. The edges might have to be done approximately 100 mm segments and then joined, but it might leave open possibilities for edges individually composed of pieces of differently colored woods.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there

I have to agree with Peter. Big bits like that are all but impossible to find. A few years back there were a number of firms making these big cutters in the USA. Names which spring to mind are Furnima Industrial Carbide, Paso Robles Carbide in California, Byrom International Corp. and True-Cut Saw in Montana - all but the last name are now defunct and True-Cut now seems to specialise only in saw blades. I suppose the reason for the demise of these large cutters may be that they were aimed at the pin router market which has moved over to using spindle moulder-type cutter blocks on CNCs rather than shanked router cutters. 

I've had a look through my current tooling catalogues and found nothing bigger than the Freud bit you refer to; most only go up to 25mm (1in) radius. I, too, suspect the item in the photo you posted was machined on a spindle moulder. Another possibility if you have access to a lathe would is to turn lengths of the profile in a lathe then split it (rip it down) on the table or band saw to create the half round sections you require. That it how a lot of larger diameter quadrant mouldings used in the kitchen and furniture manufacturing spheres are made. This could be a good reason to build a router lathe.............. BobJ posted some excellent links in this thread

Edit: I sat and pondered the router jig thing. For the purposes of this task a router "lathe" needs to be little more than a rectangular MDF box minus its' top. The two short ends are drilled to take a 6mm piece of threaded steel rod. The ends of each piece of timber (which needs to be 25 to 30mm shorter than the box inside) are drilled 6mm. The threaded rods are then passed through the holes and fixed in place by tightening a two nuts on each, one inside the box, one outside. That should allow the work piece to spin freely. If the router is then mounted on a piece of plywood or MDF long enough to span the box it should be possible to turn the wood whilst routing it to a perfect cylinder section. Obvious once I sat and thought about the problem for five minutes

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/2" Shank 1-1/4" Radius Convex Edge Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/2" Shank Handrail, Table Edge B Router Bit | eBay

2 pc 1/2" SH Handrail & Table Edge Router Bit Set | eBay

1pc 1/2" SH 1-1/4" Rad. Round Over/Beading Router Bit | eBay

1pc 1/2" SH 1" Radius Round Over/Beading Router Bit | eBay


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Bob

They all seem to be smaller radius than the Freud 34-140 the OP mentions. Are any of the more specialist cutter manufacturers still around in the USA? I was surprised to find that a lot of the bigger cutters have disappeared over here in recent years

Regards

Phil


----------



## John Venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone.

The same seller bobj3 linked to also have a 1-1/2 bit, which also happens to be much cheaper at 32$.

http://www.cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-...532531696?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e64585df0

The bit diameter wouldn't fit with my router (max is 42mm) so I would have to use a table which I don't have - still I think it's the easiest solution if I reduce the height of my project to 80 mm in order to use the 38 mm (1-1/2") bit, and then use some elbow grease to sand the remaining 2 mm.

Bobj3, out of curiosity have you tried those bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Yes I have all the ones I posted,,,they are good bits Not high end like Freud but they work just fine and the price is right...

I should note I have all his bits and not one dud in the lot.

========



John Venture said:


> Thanks for the support everyone.
> 
> The same seller bobj3 linked to also have a 1-1/2 bit, which also happens to be much cheaper at 32$.
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Form an approximate edge by sanding, whittling with a knife, table saw, whatever means you like.
Take a flat piece of steel and cut, grind, file, the profile you need. You now have a cabinet scraper to finish the job.


----------



## Joel Eggerhardt (Aug 8, 2013)

*It's super easy, just think about it in a different way*

There's an old saying, "if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail." A router can be a good choice, but it's very easy if you consider other tools you can use. You can easily shape a piece of wood into a cylinder on a lathe, a drill press, or even a table saw if you with the right jig. When you're done, just cut it lengthwise.


----------

